

HN'er DanielBMarkham's daughter talks about her vending machine business [video] - DanielBMarkham
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dc0f3WtR7Y

======
stfu
Sweet - I have to admit that I still like using vending machines. But I am not
a big fan of candy so the only ones I fill up with coins are these that have
small and cute toys inside. Maybe an idea for diversifying her product line?
;)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Product selection is probably the subject with the most impact, and you are
right, it's the next logical step. Unfortunately A/B testing could be a little
much for an 11-year-old :)

It's interesting that even at this micro scale, we immediately get into
discussions about A/B testing, traffic, sales pipelines, direct sales, etc.

~~~
kls
You could do A/B as simple as just switching out the candy that is in the
machine, have her track which candies sell well in which areas and try to find
the most optimal product that fits into the existing machines for that
location. I have to say that it was an awesome video to watch, my kids are
still a little too young to actually start on the path, but I do talk to them
about the freedom of being self employees and that it is a good aspiration. I
really wish I would not have had to learn that lesson on my own.

